# GNC Protein Number and Rethinking Intake



## svt2001 (Oct 7, 2014)

I was surprised by this calculator.  Since GNC sells protein, I assumed their calculator would tell me to consume 400 grams of protein per day.

Instead a 200 pound bodybuilder trying to gain weight, only needs 132 grams per day.

If the person selling the stuff is telling you to take .65 grams per pound maybe you only really need half that.

http://www.gnclivewell.com/proteinn...nt=get_your_number&utm_campaign=6.2013_Banner


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Oct 7, 2014)

Why would you go/listen to GNC???


----------



## svt2001 (Oct 7, 2014)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Why would you go/listen to GNC???



I was just browsing the site.  I would never walk into a retail store or buy anything from there.


----------



## PLpb (Oct 7, 2014)

They told me 72-91... Garbage I say.


----------



## svt2001 (Oct 8, 2014)

I agree that the numbers are low in our community.  However, they are probably high for "normal" people.  

I have been following Juggernaut Fitness (Jason Blaha) and he also advocates more "reasonable" numbers for protein intake.  

To be honest, I went from 1.5 to 2 grams a day per lb. of protein to slightly <1 gram per lb. and noticed no difference in appearance or strength.  

My wallet got fatter and that's the only change.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Oct 8, 2014)

You need higher if taking AAS


----------



## PLpb (Oct 8, 2014)

I do 1-1.5g per bw


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 8, 2014)

Depends on your goals... 

But i ask this.. if your not eating much protein your not eating a lot of carbs and you dont really want to take in more fat than protein...... What are you eating? plate full of steamed veggies?

I have more lax goals than most people(I just want to look great naked) and I am finding lately that I dont need to count My macros like I used to.  I just try to stick to whole foods and eat.  I naturally eat a good amount and I naturally gravitate toward protein so My typical day is between a 150 and 250 grams of protein any way.


----------



## svt2001 (Oct 8, 2014)

My goals don't include stepping on a stage or anything either.  Healthy and Sexy is what I'm after.  

Right now I'm transitioning from a 70% fat diet to a 70% carb diet.  Pretty much just swapped olive oil and almonds for rice.  I actually feel better with the rice.

I  just became more open minded after reading the Perfect Health Diet.  Fantastic book about health.  In short, the authors recommend a diet that mimics your mother's milk which is mostly fat.  They recommend low protein intake for most people and suggest supplementing with leucine for those after bigger muscles.

Also, I think being afraid of eating less than 100 grams of protein a day is a form of disordered eating.  Just like being afraid of dietary fat or carbs.  That's why I just wanted a period of time where I just experiment and take it easy.  

Below is the link to the book.

http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Healt...412825007&sr=8-1&keywords=Perfect+Health+Diet


----------



## Oldschool (Oct 9, 2014)

johnsonl3872 said:


> You need higher if taking AAS


Bro science.
Studies?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lol-really?  Google steroids


----------



## Oldschool (Oct 9, 2014)

You made the claim. Not me. Show the studies.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Oct 9, 2014)

Not a claim-common knowledge-like staring at the sun is bad for your eyes


----------



## Oldschool (Oct 9, 2014)

Lol


----------



## dave 236 (Oct 9, 2014)

If you take aas then your goal is to build more lbm that requires more calories so that in turn is going to translate into increased need for protein since its the one macro that cannot be synthesized in any meaningful amt from other sources.  Your body can convert excess calories from protein or fat into glucose but it cannot produce proteins unless the full complement of amino acids are present and those aren't readily available from starches and fats.  So to maximize aas use you need more protein.  No need to cite studies on common biochemistry principles.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## svt2001 (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree with higher protein intake for those on gear.  I don't think GNC takes that into account in their calculator. 

 I'm on low dose TRT.  That's probably why I didn't notice much of a difference on higher protein.


----------



## Oldschool (Oct 10, 2014)

dave 236 said:


> If you take aas then your goal is to build more lbm that requires more calories so that in turn is going to translate into increased need for protein since its the one macro that cannot be synthesized in any meaningful amt from other sources.  Your body can convert excess calories from protein or fat into glucose but it cannot produce proteins unless the full complement of amino acids are present and those aren't readily available from starches and fats.  So to maximize aas use you need more protein.  No need to cite studies on common biochemistry principles.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


You completely missed the point.
He is saying that steroids causes one to be deficient in protein thus his argument that more is needed, a completely false position as is yours.
If you want to gain muscle you eat more CALORIES than you burn... that's what your "common biochemistry principle" textbook teaches.


----------



## dave 236 (Oct 10, 2014)

You can not create muscle from carbs.  You have to eat proteins or you have to supplement with amino acids in amounts sufficient to build the proteins necessary.  So no I'm not wrong and basic biochemistry tells you that calories will create mass but not necessarily  muscle.   

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Oct 10, 2014)

I never said deficient-I said you need more protein!! Because that is the whole damn point-to get bigger!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldschool (Oct 11, 2014)

johnsonl3872 said:


> I never said deficient-I said you need more protein!! Because that is the whole damn point-to get bigger!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure you did.
You said if you are on steroids you need more protein.
What you are telling me is that if I am getting adequate protein and then go on juice, I am in a deficit and need more... else your comment makes no sense.

Have you ever done a cutting cycle? You decrease, not increase calories yet the juice helps you maintain or even gain muscle.
Are you on TRT? Your doctor doesnt tell you to increase your protein intake yet those on it get bigger and stronger muscles.
Ever heard of steroids used to bulk up those who are sick? Its the juice that does it. It was made for that very purpose.

Learn to think outside the box and dont swallow every thing you read on the internet. You will be far better off.
All the best to you.


----------



## mattj (Oct 11, 2014)

johnsonl3872 said:


> You need higher if taking AAS


Exactly,no one mentions that.  I heard a trainer at the gym telling the Buck30 kid to get 260gs. per day REALLY


----------

